# Clipped head or round nailer???



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

I agree. I understand the benefits and since I drywall as well I can appreciate a perfectly flat and straight wall. But even still, there is nothing like working with wood. I do custom metal fabrication and actually enjoy it a bit more than wood - but that type of steel is thick and solid, not like those thin studs.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Kastoria said:


> I agree. I understand the benefits and since I drywall as well I can appreciate a perfectly flat and straight wall. But even still, there is nothing like working with wood. I do custom metal fabrication and actually enjoy it a bit more than wood - but that type of steel is thick and solid, not like those thin studs.


I love wood. Quick to cut, room to play with it, super quick to fasten, splinters hurt less that slices of steel, cool in the summer, warm in the winter, bing-bam! 

It's up! Plus, it's so much easier to form to uneven surfaces and to incorporate into imperfect existing structures. 

And it smells a whole lot better than steel when cut!


----------



## ctm617 (7 mo ago)

2ndGen said:


> Great information J! 👍
> I would imagine that their more prone to breaking off and would be harder to grasp with a claw than a full head nail, no?


yes, when you dig at them sometimes the nail head taco's at the point of the clip. the heads are not as strong, period. Plus, when using FRH you can pull nails off a clip and use them as hand spikes, not so with thin wire collated clips. ain't happenin'.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I think that everyone in this thread previous to you and I are dead.

Have a nice day.

Andy.


----------

